# Layer 1 color plastisol like you do vinyl?



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

Turns out dividing up my F&M 2 color transfers is way cheaper (only 25 needed) to do 2- 1 color designs. Can I layer these like you would vinyl? Using a teflon cover sheet of course. So I'd press the white and then the larger black design over it all. I would have to do 2 pressings, but I've got a super press and that's no problem at all. 

Can I do this? Should I try? I would just do vinyl but there's a clemson like tiger paw that's only a 2pt outline of it and that would be a weeding nightmare if it would cut it.

The cost would be less than $2 compared to more than $4 each.


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

I think if they overlapped, the plastisol would be shiny where there was two colours. 

Other than that I dont see an issue....


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I haven't tried overlapping two transfers but I have tried pressing a plastisol transfer over screenprinting and it didn't stick.


----------



## justin1213 (Sep 20, 2011)

I have tried this and it really depends on the colors. I had some bleed through and didn't end up working for me. Good luck


----------



## mountainman1938 (Sep 3, 2010)

It can be done, that is if your time is only worth pennies per hour! Very time consuming.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

It's not going to be time consuming at all. It's literally a big word in white with black words going perpendicular over the last letter. If it really had to be registered I wouldn't consider it but it looks like 2 different transfers will be easy. I tested out columbia colored transfer and a black transfer over it. It's doing good after 3 washes and wearing. It looks great. I've got a twin shuttle heat press so I have time to get one ready while the other one is pressing.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

Recently we had to do some "2012" transfers that
a client was using to cover quite afew shirts from an event last year that all had 2011 on them....they were all rectangle shaped 2color prints black with
white fill....we were able to produce the transfers
and he was able to go over his preexisting print without any issues and they held fine...so i know it can be done...


----------

